# Fernwartungszugang über Astaro SSL VPN CLient



## Flo (20 April 2011)

Tag zusammen,
hat von euch schon mal jemand eine VPN Verbindung über einen Zugang von Astaro zu einer SPS gemacht?
Habe momentan das Problem, das ich einen Zugang zu einer Steuerung (ELAU Steuerung) beim Kunden brauche. Nachdem die EDV beim Kunden alles freigeschaltet hat, habe ich die Verbindung aufgebaut, Pings per cmd an die Steuerung gesendet, via Telnet auch die benötigten Ports angesprochen (wurden freigeschaltet). Dennoch funktioniert die Verbindung mit der Entwicklungsumgebung zur Steuerung nicht. Gibt es denn noch andere Kriterien (ausser funktionierende IP, Ports) um zu garantieren das die Verbindung in Ordnung ist (kenne mich leider mit Netzwerken nicht so gut aus!)? Probleme auf meiner Seite kann ich eigentlich ausschliessen, da ich mit dem Gerät und dem Programm täglich arbeite (Der Rechner mit dem ich auf die Steuerung rauf will, ist schon seit einigen Jahren im Einsatz). Jemand von euch eine Idee?

mfg,
Flo


----------



## bits'bytes (20 April 2011)

Flo schrieb:


> ...(kenne mich leider mit Netzwerken nicht so gut aus!)? ...



Hallo Flo,
ich kenne jetzt deine Steuerung nicht, aber von unseren Systemen weiss ich dass des öfteren irgend welche Timeouts eine stabile Fernverbindung verhindern. Wenn du hier Parameter für die Verbindung einstellen kannst, dann dreh die mal auf...

bg
bb


----------



## Sinix (20 April 2011)

Hast du noch andere Clients auf deinem PG/PC? Deaktiviere nicht benötigte Verbindungen. 

Bei uns vorgekommen ist auch mal das der Kundenadministrator  MAC-Adressen  gesperrt hat.


----------



## Flo (20 April 2011)

bits'bytes schrieb:


> Hallo Flo,
> ich kenne jetzt deine Steuerung nicht, aber von unseren Systemen weiss  ich dass des öfteren irgend welche Timeouts eine stabile Fernverbindung  verhindern. Wenn du hier Parameter für die Verbindung einstellen kannst,  dann dreh die mal auf...
> 
> bg
> bb


Danke,
ja, die Timeouts des Kommunikationsaufbaus der Entwicklungsumgebung habe  ich auf Rücksprache mit dem Hersteller auf einen Wert hochgesetzt, der  normalerweise bei Modemverbindungen verwendet wird. An dem kanns  normalerweise nicht mehr liegen.






Mäuseklavier schrieb:


> Hast du noch andere Clients auf deinem PG/PC? Deaktiviere nicht benötigte Verbindungen.
> 
> Bei uns vorgekommen ist auch mal das der Kundenadministrator  MAC-Adressen  gesperrt hat.



Das war auch eine meiner Vermutungen warum es nicht funktioniert. Ich habe darauf hin diese Verbindung auf einem unserer Firmen-Service Rechner mit einer eigenen Virtual Machine eingerichtet. Leider selbes Ergebnis.
Bzgl. der MAC Adresse: Könnte ich bei gesperrter MAC Adresse eine Ping und Port Service auf das Gerät absetzen?


Könnte evtl. das ein Problem sein:Zwischen unserem Firmennetzwerk und dem Kundennetzwerk ist noch DynDns "dazwischen" geschaltet. Könnte vllt.dieser Service i-was damit zu tun haben?


----------



## PN/DP (21 April 2011)

Bist Du sicher, daß auf den Ping Deine Steuerung geantwortet hat und nicht etwa ein ganz anderes Gerät, was die gleiche IP-Adresse hat?
Überprüfe mal den Weg mit *tracert* oder *pathping*. Oder laß mal das Netzwerk-Kabel von Deiner Steuerung abziehen und wiederhole den Ping.

Harald


----------



## Flo (21 April 2011)

So, erst mal Danke für eure Tipps.
Das Problem ist jetzt gelöst. Es handelte sich um i-welche Filtereinstellungen in der Firewall des Kunden, die vom Netz abgehende Ping antworten der Steuerung blockiert hat, und somit das ES meinte, es gibt keine Verbindung zur Steuerung (Die Steuerung beantwortet Pinganfragen des ES wohl auf einem anderen Port als der Ping den man über den Dos cmd absetzt.ich habe dann mit Hilfe von Wireshark meine Schnittstelle beobachtet und damit konnten wir dann das Problem lösen).Komische Sache.

mfg,
Flo


----------

